# Fenster vergrößern und verkleiern



## Zentrumdermacht (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

suche nach einem LösungsANSATZ!, um mein JAVA programm vergrößer bar zumachen. Dies soll die gleiche Funktionalität haben wie wenn man den Firefox vergrößtert oder verkleinert, z.b. die Komponenten werden kleiner oder es erscheinen Scrollbalken...


Grüße Zentrum


----------



## The_S (10. Mai 2010)

Einfach alles in ein JScrollPane packen.


----------



## zentrumdermacht (10. Mai 2010)

gäbe es noch eine andere Methode?!


----------



## The_S (10. Mai 2010)

Alles selbst zeichnen - ist aber recht sinnlos.

Ansonsten wären natürlich ein paar mehr Details hilfreich, bspw. über die eingesetzte Technologie (AWT, SWT, Swing, ...).


----------



## zentrum (10. Mai 2010)

eingesetzte Technologie ist Swing, also die Komponenten  z.b. JTextfield,JLabel usw. 

aber sonst werd ich dies mit JScrollpane realisieren

ich bedanke mich viel herz


----------



## zentrum (10. Mai 2010)

kann ich auch ein JFrame in eine Scrollpane packen?!


----------



## zentrum (10. Mai 2010)

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: adding a window to a container
	at java.awt.Container.checkNotAWindow(Container.java:431)
	at java.awt.Container.addImpl(Container.java:1039)
	at java.awt.Container.add(Container.java:365)
	at de.walbusch.gui.Main.main(Main.java:27)




```
JScrollPane scrollpane = new JScrollPane();
		
		MainFrame frame = MainFrame.getInstance();
		scrollpane.add(frame);
		scrollpane.setVisible(true);
		frame.setVisible(true);
```


----------



## Mr.Isaaaac (10. Mai 2010)

nene andersrum
du musst deine ScrollPane dem Frame adden, sowas hier...
frame.add(jScrollPane, ...);


----------



## zentrum (10. Mai 2010)

jetzt habe ich meine Hauptmaske auf dem JFrame in eine Scrollpane gepackt, aber die größe des JFrame´s kann ich trotzdem nicht ändern.


----------



## The_S (10. Mai 2010)

Ist dein JFrame evtl. undecorated oder resizable false?


----------



## zentrum (10. Mai 2010)

jop , dies war der Fehler  

resizable false


----------



## zentrum (10. Mai 2010)

also das mit dem Scrollen klappt jetzt, aber ich merke das es nicht dies ist was ich benötige

Ich will das wenn das Frame verkleinert / vergrößert wird, auch die Panels (mehrere) im JFrame sich auch mit verändern, buttons werden verschoben wenn es kleiner wird usw. 


wie sähe ein lösungansatz aus


----------



## The_S (10. Mai 2010)

Einen geeigneten Layoutmanager verwenden.


----------



## zentrum (10. Mai 2010)

welcher wäre ein geeingenter, benutze bei netbeans den freelayout mananger


----------



## facepalmLUL (10. Mai 2010)

Using Layout Managers (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Laying Out Components Within a Container)


----------

